# An interesting documentary



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

Last night I watched a documentary called Rivers of the Sun, which is all about the amazon and it's inhabitants.

It shows all kinds of popular south american aquarium species like arrowana, pacu, piranha, angelfish, cardinal tetras, and more living out their lives in their natural habitats. Very neat to watch. 

You can check it out on youtube, or order from amazon. If you like nature documentaries and especially ones about fish...its a good one to see how our fishies cousins live.


----------

